# Gonna sign-up tomorrow!



## Marco Leb (28 May 2003)

I‘m new to this site, and wanna ask for some information about the infantry. I‘am 17 years old and about to graduate high school with average marks. I‘m going in tomorrow to sign-up, in reg forces as a NCM. I know this is what I want to do, even if I don‘t like it, it‘s still good for me right after school. If I don‘t wan‘t a military job I‘d persue an RCMP job, after my 3 years of service. I,m in good physical shape and would like to know what to expect? Is the infantry fun? Is it hard? Where can I get stationed? What opportunities can i expect? Can I go to college later in the service? What have all you guys accomplished in the infantry? And what the ****  is RECCE? I know next to nothing, so just tell me what you know.....it would be much appreciated!


----------



## Fusaki (28 May 2003)

> the **** is RECCE?


It‘s short for reconnaissance: the examination of a territory, or of an enemy‘s position, for the purpose of obtaining information necessary for directing military operations.

From the dictionary

Now, how the ****  do you pronounce recce? I‘ve heard people say it like "reese" and I‘ve heard people say "reckey".


----------



## humint (28 May 2003)

recce is "wreck-eee". As for RCMP, I think you need either a college diploma or university degree.


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (28 May 2003)

I believe its pronounced Reckey but im not sure because all the people Ive heard say this way have had some time in the British military. But two are now in the CF reserves.


----------



## WINDWOLF (28 May 2003)

GOOD DAY SOLDIERS.
THIS IS THE FIRST TIME I HAVE BEEN TO ANY SORT OF MIL SITE. I AM HAPPY TO SEE THAT THE ARMY SPIRIT IS NOT DEAD IN CAN. I SERVED WITH 2 PPLCI RECON FOR ABOUT A YEAR & RECON IS PRODOUNCED WRECK-EE. THE YANKS DO RECON & THE BRITS REC-IE. THINGS MAY HAVE CHANGED SINCE 78, BUT THERE YOU GO. AS FOR THE YOUNG MAN WHO WISHES TO JOIN, LIFE IS GOOD & DISCPL REQUIRED TO SURVIVE.I HAVE BEEN OUT SINCE 89,SO I HAVE NO IDEA THE PAY, BUT IF YOU WANT TO BE PART OF A FELLOWSHIP & LEARN HOW IMPROVISE/ADAPT & OVERCOME, MIL LIFE IS IT.


----------



## Sundborg (28 May 2003)

check out this site  http://www.recruiting.forces.gc.ca/html/army/careers/career_profiles/infa_sold.html  you will probably find out most of your information there.


----------



## Rogers86 (30 May 2003)

well how did it go wannabe?


----------



## wannabe-infantry-guy (31 May 2003)

Thanks guys, I just want to know a couple more things...How do you join Recce, Desert warefare, or any of the speciality courses? And what are the chances of obtaining one of these courses in my first couple of years of service? Is it hard to pursue a college degree, while serving? How do you get to go overseas on a peace mission? Considering the following, are there any untits, under The Royal Canadian Regiment, Princess Patricia‘s Canadian Light Infantry, or Le Royal 22e Régiment, that let you have more of an opportunity at these courses and experiences? Last but not leased, what are the differences between these units, are some better than the others?
......Thanks again, I hope I‘m not asking too much....


----------

